# Eingegebene Befehle vom anderen User ansehen



## hoctar (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo 
ich habe bei mir zuhause ein Server stehen. Diesen wird ein Freund von mir von sich zuhause konfigurieren.
Zum lern Zweck möchte ich alle Befehle sehen die er eintippt.

Gibt es ein Tool in Linux, welches mir sowas ermöglicht ?
Oder speichert (im log) Linux die eingaben irgendwo ?

Wäre Dank für Tipps 

EDIT:
Hab nun etwas über kibitz gelesen, aber leider finde ich kein Packet für Debian dafür. 

EDIT2:
Hab jetzt noch eine Möglichkeit mit screen gefunden.
Also der, der jemanden etwas zeigen will macht einen screen auf mit "screen" und der andere tippt "screen -x" um den einen screen zu attachen.


Aber kennt ihr vllt noch andere Möglichkeiten ?


----------



## olqs (27. Januar 2009)

Ich hätte dir da jetzt auch die screen Variante vorgeschlagen.

Finde das ziemlich praktisch, da man ja auch die Ausgaben sieht bzw was genau in einer Datei verändert wird.

Sonst kannst du noch in ~/.bash_history nachsehen, welches die letzten Befehle waren.


----------



## hoctar (27. Januar 2009)

kann man den screen cache größer machen ?
also es wird nur der letzte teil der eingegebenen befehle gezeigt. 
Kann ich bei screen die Eingaben auch loggen ?


----------

